# Photos of Microchip surgery



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

here are some pics of Merlot's back after his microchip removal, the first picture is what his back looked like before the surgeryhttps://www.dropbox.com/gallery/2199378/1/Merlot?h=821536


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

omg... I'm glad they got it out, but that poor little guy has such a big incision on his back now. I'll you and Merlot in my prayers, I hope he heals up quickly.


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

OUCH! What in the world happened?


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow..this looks like a big incision for a litle dog to fetch out a "micro' chip.
Is he okay ??


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Omgosh! how is the lil guy doing?? I was gonna get all mine Microchiped now im having second thoughts.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

The microchip was causing scar tissue to form which was connecting the underlying tissue layers to scar to the skin above. They had to remove all of this tissue and the chip. The scarring the chip was causing was impeding his shoulder movement and the vet said if they didn't remove all the tissue he would have constant pain for life. We are still waiting to find out if the tissue developing around the chip is cancerous.

I can say, that I will never microchip an animal again, especially a small dog. Guess this is common in cats.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

cause of the chip damage, the vet recommended never vaccinating him again, only rabies and in the back leg only

The vet is afraid any vaccines could cause cancer tissue to grow.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Would you believe a little microchip could do so much,poor little thing.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG! That is really scary...poor little thing. Hope he feels better soon


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

That's terrible! I feel so bad for the little guy!

Nugget was chipped very young, and has had no problems. It sounds like whoever did Merlot's really goofed up.

Of course, every animal is different, and his body could just have rejected the chip.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Poor Merlot. I have heard of this happening with vaccines, but never with a microchip. Makes sense though when you think of injecting a foreign object into their body. Wow. So glad he's home and doing OK but what an ordeal.

Brodysmom


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

OUCH that looks so sore. I hope he heals quickly and nothing else bad comes of it all. I hope he is back to normal in no time atall xx


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Kiffany said:


> cause of the chip damage, the vet recommended never vaccinating him again, only rabies and in the back leg only
> 
> The vet is afraid any vaccines could cause cancer tissue to grow.


Are you serious?!? That's absolutely terrible. Is Avid taking any responsibility for this? (I think that's who you said the chip manufacturer was)


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

I am trying to get a hold a Dr. Silverman at Avid. He is the vet there that they sent documentation and pictures to. I haven't gotten a hold of anyone yet. I left a voice message for him.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

oh my godness poor baby. i hope he will recover from this quickly.


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

I admire how well you're handling this. I'd probably be having strong words with the doctor, if not committing an arrestable offense over this by now.


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

my vet refused to microchip bambi and hasnt even mentioned it about little buster. your vet should of known that microchipping a tiny dog causes them problems. I hope they didnt charge you for their mistake! awful about the future jabs aswell,you are stuch between a rock and a hard place with that one now.
hope he is okay and feeling better now xx


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Yikes all of that is very scary O__O


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

On poor baby I have one that has one his breeder put in him and now I am a little worried.I am going to be keeping an eye on him.Praying for Merlot to get better sending him kisses and hugs.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Poor thing. What a horrid looking incision. ::shudder::

Poppet was microchipped as part of the adoption agreement from our local shelter, but none of my other dogs are. No real objection to it. I got Boo before it was popular to do so and the girls were too young and too small for me to even contemplate putting a chip in them. Now it seems like a low priority. There aren't a lot of dog nappings in this area and if it does happen, it's usually larger dogs that are left outside or in more dangerous neighborhoods. All the girls stay inside with me and only go out with me as well. I did go through a bit of panic when their small size started garnering a lot of attention...especially from a certain disreputable family in the neighborhood, but after I deliberately mentioned some of the hospital bills I've incurred and could incur in the future, interest in my dogs has died down considerably. For people who don't bother buying dog food, flea preventative, wormers, or vaccinations; the idea of spending hundreds of dollars for an upset stomach or a back injury stemming from a jump off the couch is beyond mind boggling.

My doggie family and I wish little Merlot a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow! I wasn't expecting such a huge incision. Poor little guy. I have heard of this happening to another dog. 
I researched the microchip because I just wasn't sure it was safe. After doing so, I did get all four dogs chipped when they were spayed/neutered. So far no problems. I will be keeping a close eye on them all. 
I am so sorry your baby had to go through all that.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

omg poor thing.
who knew it could cause that much damage 
hope he recovers quickly xxx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg...that is crazy...i hope he heals quickly! poor boy


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor wee soul!
That does put me off microchipping my girls now too.
Hope Merlot feels better soon.
xxxxxxxx


----------

